# Model 58



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought I would share a couple pics of my Model 58 .41 Magnum revolver.



















Target hammer, trigger, and stocks.

It has lived its life in a safe.........so far.

Anyone else like old, outdated, prehistoric fighting handguns? :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like all makes of the old revolvers, but I shoot all I get my hands on. I am going to enjoy them while I still got both feet above the ground. Kids and Grandkids can do what they want with them after I am gone.

That's one beautiful M-58 you have there. Good luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------

